# Blur Based Roms Battery Life



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm getting awesome battery life on vortex and liberty but poor on cm7 based roms. Why is this?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ldopa (Jul 21, 2011)

This is indeed the mystery of life. I've been waiting for an answer to this question for a long time now! Cm on gb is definitely better on battery, but not as nice as blur.


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

One of the devs said that its got to do with the radios not fully functioning and wasting battery


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Nope that isn't it. I believe that Blur just simply has tweaked the governors it uses a bit.


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

Going on 14 hours since unplug and I have 30% battery left with decent usage including some GPS navigation. Running vortex with under clock to 900 mhz and under volt. This is the same setup I use on all roms but this may be the best battery life I have ever had. Liberty froyo was close.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

Update on vortex battery life- 26 hours since unplug and between 0.and 10% battery left. Amazing!

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jay (Jun 13, 2011)

Way back I used Apex when it was one of the only roms on the gb kernel I could easily get 2 days cm7 a day is lucky

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## MVPanthersFan11 (Sep 21, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> Nope that isn't it. I believe that Blur just simply has tweaked the governors it uses a bit.


If that is so then wouldn't running jakesmod or just the governor fix give you the same battery life on all roms?
Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

Its more radio than cpu. I believe they both use ondemand governer as default


----------



## jwezesa (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm getting 2 days (a little over 48 hours) with normal use (browsing, calls, music, GPS) on liberty 3 RC 1.2. Best battery life I've ever seen out of my d2. I'll never return to the other rom's unless they beat this battery life.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobstro (Oct 2, 2011)

Sorry for the thread necromancy, but hopefully this is useful to somebody. After months of trying different ROMs and tweaks on my D2 (not G), I finally went back to stock OTA GB. With light (short calls, a bit of browsing) usage, I'm regularly getting 48+ hours out of it. I am rooted, under-volted at 1 GHz using Quick Clock Advanced, running Jakebites mods and SuperCharger v6 (512hp ledded option) with the Ondemand governor. As of last week, I applied the egl fix to force GPU usage. Performance is good, and the phone is mostly responsive.

The biggest breakthrough for me was to quit trusting the little battery gauge and let the thing run until dead. It stuck at 1% playing audio for 3 hours, so it was pretty clear the gauge wasn't correct. Once that was done, the gauge was calibrated correctly and I found OTA was doing far, far better than I'd given it credit for. Before declaring one ROM better in terms of battery life than another, I'm going to do a full run-down from now on!


----------



## simon_lefisch (Jul 23, 2011)

bobstro said:


> Sorry for the thread necromancy, but hopefully this is useful to somebody. After months of trying different ROMs and tweaks on my D2 (not G), I finally went back to stock OTA GB. With light (short calls, a bit of browsing) usage, I'm regularly getting 48+ hours out of it. I am rooted, under-volted at 1 GHz using Quick Clock Advanced, running Jakebites mods and SuperCharger v6 (512hp ledded option) with the Ondemand governor. As of last week, I applied the egl fix to force GPU usage. Performance is good, and the phone is mostly responsive.
> 
> The biggest breakthrough for me was to quit trusting the little battery gauge and let the thing run until dead. It stuck at 1% playing audio for 3 hours, so it was pretty clear the gauge wasn't correct. Once that was done, the gauge was calibrated correctly and I found OTA was doing far, far better than I'd given it credit for. Before declaring one ROM better in terms of battery life than another, I'm going to do a full run-down from now on!


Careful about letting your battery run down all the time as I hear doing that with litium-ion batteries is not good and can shorten the battery life (how many charges you get).


----------



## bobstro (Oct 2, 2011)

simon_lefisch said:


> Careful about letting your battery run down all the time as I hear doing that with litium-ion batteries is not good and can shorten the battery life (how many charges you get).


I've read that as well, but I figure the battery will need replacement in a year or so regardless, and having an accurate reading is more important to me personally!


----------



## dmoriarty (Sep 4, 2011)

bobstro said:


> Sorry for the thread necromancy, but hopefully this is useful to somebody. After months of trying different ROMs and tweaks on my D2 (not G), I finally went back to stock OTA GB. With light (short calls, a bit of browsing) usage, I'm regularly getting 48+ hours out of it. I am rooted, under-volted at 1 GHz using Quick Clock Advanced, running Jakebites mods and SuperCharger v6 (512hp ledded option) with the Ondemand governor. As of last week, I applied the egl fix to force GPU usage. Performance is good, and the phone is mostly responsive.
> 
> The biggest breakthrough for me was to quit trusting the little battery gauge and let the thing run until dead. It stuck at 1% playing audio for 3 hours, so it was pretty clear the gauge wasn't correct. Once that was done, the gauge was calibrated correctly and I found OTA was doing far, far better than I'd given it credit for. Before declaring one ROM better in terms of battery life than another, I'm going to do a full run-down from now on!


I'm running this setup as well and I also get great battery life and great performance. If i want to goof around with the Phone for fun I'll install another ROM for a little while, but for stability, battery performance, and having everything on the phone "just work" the setup you described can't be beat.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> Nope that isn't it. I believe that Blur just simply has tweaked the governors it uses a bit.


So, is there any way to figure out HOW they have tweaked them, would be my question?d

Sometimes I'm tempted to run stock actually. Someone should make a a debloat script like pzsousa4 did for the D3.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

So riddle me this, I was just thinking:

If you across the entire range of devices running CM, does one see reduced battery life compared to the stock manufacturer's rom? Not just talking
Moto here either.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

All of the 2nd-init ones (read every one that doesnt have an unlocked bootloader basically) has worse battery life. I dont know about any others though.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> All of the 2nd-init ones (read every one that doesnt have an unlocked bootloader basically) has worse battery life. I dont know about any others though.


Interesting.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

well one way to see if any tweaks are applied to the ondemand governor in stock is to compare the values of files in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ondemand to the ones in other roms.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Next time someone has to sbf we should look

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

Dmoriarty can help us since he is on stock I think?


----------



## loki993 (Jul 15, 2011)

Ive wondered this as well. Any 2nd init ROM Ive used has had pretty terrible battery life. The deblurred ones are decent. Everything Ive tried has not worked either. I tried Juice defender for a little while, but I uninstalled if before even running it for a day. I mean its great to try and save battery but it basically disables all you connections so nothing updates when the screens off. It was annoying so I uninstalled it. I'm not sacrificing that. Plus it didn't seem to be working very well anyway.

I really wish they could figure something out because battery life is my only complaint about 2nd init ROMs.


----------



## bobstro (Oct 2, 2011)

kevdliu said:


> well one way to see if any tweaks are applied to the ondemand governor in stock is to compare the values of files in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ondemand to the ones in other roms.


Here are the contents of those files for OTA GB on my Droid 2:

ignore_nice_load: 0
powersave_bias: 0
sampling_rate: 46875
sampling_rate_max: 4294967295
sampling_rate_min: 10000
up_threshold: 86

System version 4.5.601.A955.Verizon.en.US
Android version 2.3.3
Build number 4.5.1_57_DR2-31+JBMv12-JVMv14


----------



## bobstro (Oct 2, 2011)

loki993 said:


> [...] I tried Juice defender for a little while, but I uninstalled if before even running it for a day. I mean its great to try and save battery but it basically disables all you connections so nothing updates when the screens off. It was annoying so I uninstalled it. I'm not sacrificing that. Plus it didn't seem to be working very well anyway.


JD lets you set a poll frequency, so it *will* poll in the background with the screen off. I find hourly polling is sufficient for most things. I really don't want to be compulsively checking my phone every few minutes. That's a personal preference though. I never found that it made a *huge* difference. I've since replaced JD with Green Power, which does essentially the same things in a more straightforward way, and adds the ability to manage bluetooth as well. It provides day and night modes

I have used 'nobars' to temporarily switch my phone to airplane mode when in bad coverage areas, or when I climb on a plane and forget to turn it off. It will re-enable the phone and check for a better signal after an interval. This is nice when out in the desert or other spotty coverage areas that cause the phone to boost power searching.

The (free) 'wifi status' service will put a notification up if wifi is enabled but not connected.

I use Tasker to only turn on GPS when one of my short list of GPS-enabled apps is run.

Most of these just automate things I can or should do to save battery power under specific circumstances. I haven't yet done an exhaustive benchmark to see how much difference they make.


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

bobstro said:


> Here are the contents of those files for OTA GB on my Droid 2:
> 
> ignore_nice_load: 0
> powersave_bias: 0
> ...


Yeah so the ondemand config is the same for stock and deblurred roms and aosp


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

kevdliu said:


> Yeah so the ondemand config is the same for stock and deblurred roms and aosp


Well...that's not it then hrmmmmm...... it must be something else that's tweaked.....

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------

